# New Outback Owner



## AL CAMPERS (May 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, We are a family of four from SE Alabama. Have been camping for several years and will be proud owners of a 2011 312bh in a couple of days. Been in a Gulfstream 5ver for the last 5 years. We mostly camp on the Gulf and Atlantic coast, love the beach and fishing offshore. Only been north a few times, but plan to head back north and west in the future. If anyone has tips, or any need to know info. on the 312bh or outback in general I would love to hear it. I already have a couple of mods I want to do as soon as I get the 312 home. Looking forward to being on the forum.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers - and Congrats on being a new Outback owner.....

We like pictures here and lots of details....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the forum! Congrats on your new purchase.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!! Glad you're here...

If you are asking for thing to look for before you buy, you can use the PDI (Pre Delievery Inspection) check list I used when I bought our new 301BQ

For mod, there are PLENTY on this site...some easy...some take days.

Click here for mods on my current 301BQ

Click here for mods on my previous 2004 28RSS.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome and congrats on the new OB. Hope you guys enjoy it. We hang our hats in SE Alabama also.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

AL CAMPERS said:


> Hi everyone, We are a family of four from SE Alabama. Have been camping for several years and will be proud owners of a 2011 312bh in a couple of days. Been in a Gulfstream 5ver for the last 5 years. We mostly camp on the Gulf and Atlantic coast, love the beach and fishing offshore. Only been north a few times, but plan to head back north and west in the future. If anyone has tips, or any need to know info. on the 312bh or outback in general I would love to hear it. I already have a couple of mods I want to do as soon as I get the 312 home. Looking forward to being on the forum.


Welcome fellow 312BH'er!



































It's an awsome trailer!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a Great Community!!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on the new OB.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on your new Outback! We are from SE Georgia. This is a great place to hang out. We have great folks here that are always wiling to help! Make yourselves at home and enjoy!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Howdy Howdy Howdy!!!!


----------

